# Show day pics



## circlec (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, kind of... I was planning on heading to a show, but it was storming this AM so I decided to stay home. I did get the pony cleaned up for pics for you guys tho!!!! I had him all clipped and ready the night before, so I put his halter on him and he posed for a pic.....

How'd I do? How's he look for someone that knows nothing about showing shetlands?


----------



## Leeana (Jun 6, 2010)

Have a good time...you should do great





Is he Van Lo bred by any chance?


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks pretty nice to me, very colorful handsome fellow you have there.

We have some shetlands here that we breed and show being Moderns, a few Classics, a few Foundation ponies and some dual ASPC and AMHR's that I have here.

We actually have a few Modern Pleasures that are small enough to be hardshipped AMHR now also. We also have few straight miniatures AMHA/AMHR too.

This year we had 2 ASPC/AMHR foals on the ground that are both pinto's that are nice looker's.

Congrats on your fellow, you need to bring him to the Bloomsburg Pa show that have added the shetland ponies to the show.


----------



## circlec (Jun 6, 2010)

Coventry Lane Farm said:


> Looks pretty nice to me, very colorful handsome fellow you have there.
> 
> We have some shetlands here that we breed and show being Moderns, a few Classics, a few Foundation ponies and some dual ASPC and AMHR's that I have here.
> 
> ...


Awh... I'd love to show him at breed shows guys, but he isn't registered =( (that Im aware of)


----------

